# Double Tumble Cutting Board



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

*Double Tumble Cutting Board*

Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.

I started by tilting the blade to 60 degrees and ripping an edge on all three boards. I then moved the blade over about an inch and ripped again creating a small parallelogram - move and repeat one more time. I then used a ripping sled with hold-downs to do the remaining cuts, creating trapezoids. The height and width are not as critical in this design, but all of the trapezoids must be the same size. I ripped twice as many trapezoids as I did parallelograms.
.
Using the ripping sled.








.
So I ended up with pieces like this.








.
And the whole collection looks like this.









I took three different woods and glued them into sticks. Note that I let the parallelogram hang over the edges. There were two sets of three different arrangements.








.
I then did a possibly controversial operation. I moved the ripping sled to the left side of the blade. This is potentially not a good idea, as the part being ripped may become trapped between the blade and the fence. But since I was using the sled, I found that I had large handles to hold and was able to complete this operation without any problems or safety concern. This allowed me to trim the three piece assembly into a perfect parallelogram. This was a really cool feature of this build. The size of this parallelogram is not important as long as all the sticks are the same size. Again, no measuring. I found that a rough rip followed by a paper thin rip produced the best results.








.
I then glued a stop block and an old cut-off on the ripping sled. With my miter gauge I now used it as a cross-cut sled. I cut the sticks into about 1.25 inch blocks.








.
Seeing a complicated glue-up ahead, I did a small bit of subassembly work. My thought process was that I would only glue two pieces together, as this would introduce a bit of randomness into the glue lines that were bound to appear. Not sure it worked, but that was the plan. I also cut four pieces in half so the pattern would end correctly.








.
And here it is. It has a very rough sanding job and a wipe down of mineral spirits. But I just had to share.








.
I will post it to the project section when it is all cleaned up and oiled. 
It is now Posted Here.

Steve


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


very nice post, it's an informative one I love it. Now to just try my hand at it, THANKS!


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's another one that i want to try! Thanks for the idea


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


No Steve… I am finished with these.. maybe…


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Damn, that is that fantastic - it looks like you can step inside of it and hop on the blocks!

If the last picture is a "rough finish" I can't wait to see it with all the rough edges taken off. ;-)

Great work Steve!

-bob


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve to much free time, this one is so cool its mesmerizing. Nice work on all the jigs as well, thank for posting…BC


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Steve!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve - yet another great original design…...this is superb! Thanks for the blog.

Jeff


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve: A great tutorial and a nice job on the design.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Very impressive. 
You're always raising the bar with these cutting boards. 
I'm glad you're posting the tutorials for these boards. 
It gives us LJ's a greater appreciation for the work that you put into these.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Nice work, it is an exciting project. I look forward to seeing it
finished.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Hi steve,

great job. 
I have been looking at this design for quite a while and could not figure a way to come up 
with clean and precise cut. I must say I was concern for my digits.

I was looking at a quilt pattern I called "cube in a cube" and that looks excately like it.
http://www.sewnicenorwich.com/newsletters/SewNice_Newsletter_March08.pdf

You definetely thinks outside the cube.

Now all I have to do is follow you blog.

Thanks!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Man, your freak'n me out. Looks great….....


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Great work Steve - I really like the end result. I wonder what would happen if you glued up this design and turned a bowl or plate?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Very cool effect! Now you just need to inlay a little mouse about to jump off one of the blocks.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


cool idea thanks for sharing i have a kot of scraps that are close to this shap time to go out and see what i can make


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Hey people, thanks.

DeGoose: I told myself I would not do one of these again. I guess I tell myself a lot of things.

LanWater: Ha! Those crazy quilt people. They love these designs too. An endless variety awaits. I just have fun trying to think of ways to actually make these in wood.

Miles: Someday I will do something that is not geometric, like a mouse. But I really suck at such things. It would be nice to be able to. You got those skills.

Don: I have no idea what a bowl would look like. Yikes.

And everyone else, thanks again for humoring me,
Steve


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve. Great touring on the 2 & half steps.

Great design. I am still accumulating your blogs into my wish list.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


You're not going to tempt me.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


I'm tempted.
It looks great!

thanks for posting.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


C-c-cold Turkey. T-t-took m-m-m-months last time. C-c-c-c-cutting b-b-boards, doh.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Turkey is good.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve you never fail to amase me. Now lets see the same board with a thread running through the holes, Im just trying to make you crazy. ha!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Fantastic blog Steve. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LarryN (Feb 5, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


wow, you know Steve, I damn near took up drinking after attempting a few of your cutting boards including your tumbling block one, I think if i try this one beer just isnt going to be enough …. outstanding work!!!!!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I wish I would have not saw this! I was also telling myself no more Boards! No I have to make one and its all your fault! LOL

Great design and pics. I should be done with my project this week so I guess I'm making a board now thx.

Great work for sure, but you always do quality work.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve;

It's guys like you that make me not want to throw my hat into the cutting board ring!!!

I don't think I could handle the competition.

Great job, and I like that jig.

Lee


----------



## cannondale (Jan 5, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Truly inspiring. Thanks


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Sweetness!!!Very Nice Blog!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve,
You never cease to amaze me!! This is amazing! Someday I will try one of these.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Very well documented and very kindly shared. Great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


These are the kind of projects I like… "No measuring". Thanks for posting Steve.


----------



## SteveW (Jul 29, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


You are a master at these…thanks for sharing the build process with us.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve, you have raised the bar in cutting board design again! Wow!!

Thanks so much for the very informative blog. Wonderful jigs! I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## woodflower (Jul 4, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Amazing and beautiful. Makes me dizzy just to look at it. Thanks for showing all the steps.


----------



## hackberry (Apr 11, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


very beautiful not understanding how to get the parel


----------



## Holy_Bolt (Apr 19, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Absolutely cool and so creative. I might have to try this myself. SPalm, how thick was the stock you started with? I'm just starting to get use to working with wood that is over 4/4, I'm interested in the thickness you started with.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. It has been a while. I have been going through cutting board building withdrawals, maybe time to step back in.

The timber thickness I started with was about 3/4". But remember this is an endgrain board, so the final thickness of the board ends up to be the thickness that you make with the final cross cut.

Steve


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


Steve just looking at your old blogs you are a grand master my friend i wont bother you with anymore post they are a library of knowledge . thanks


----------



## Fuller (Jan 21, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


I love this design, thanks for posting. Does anyone have an idea of roughly the width and thickness of the original boards? I see the length was about 16 inches but nothing else.


----------



## bigfred (Nov 24, 2012)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


What is 3rd party hosting?


----------



## hiboudebois (Sep 21, 2019)

SPalm said:


> *Double Tumble Cutting Board*
> 
> Or maybe I should call it Two and a Half Steps. Anyway, I cannot believe that I am building another one of these, but heck, they are so much fun. This is a continuing saga of endgrain geometric boards using three contrasting woods. A light color, medium color, and dark wood selection are jointed and planed to the same thickness.
> 
> ...


hello
i'am new on this site.

sorry for my english, I'm french.
I have some trouble whith the pictures from photobucket.
there's a tag photobucket and they're blurred.

what can I do
thanks


----------

